# Advice on cutters



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all

When cutting a slot along the length of a length of timber, say 2 by 2 is there any reason or difference between using a slot cutter cutting vertically or a cutter mounted on an arbor cutting horizontally ? Is one method easier or produces better results etc.


thanks Roy


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Roy, I would personally use a table saw for that job instead as long as the slot was as wide or wider than the saw blade. The slot cutter would be my first choice because it is easier to run the flat of the board over the table than the edge (if the board is rectangular). The slot cutter also has all the forces going one way so it is a little easier to control in my opinion. A round cutter has forces going each way on either side of the bit which can make it wander if you're not careful.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I hope I am understanding you correctly. It has been my experience a slot cutter will always out perform a round bit, mainly because of chip buildup, and the heat created by it.


----------

